# Anyone recognize this Texas smoker?



## chp (Nov 20, 2020)

I recently purchased a used offset smoker and am cleaning it up to give to my daughter and her husband (get the next generation into smoking). It came from Texas and the seller thought it was a Lyfe Tyme smoker. So I reached out to them and heard back that it might be, but there were a few things like the smoke stack length and the design of the shelf on the firebox that are different. Anybody recognize this smoker? Just looking to learn. Thanks












	

		
			
		

		
	
I
did replace the handles. They were turned and more ornate, but too far gone to save.Looking forward to learning something more about this 12” diameter smoker. Here is the before:


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice find.
My neighbor has an old New Braunfels that is not identical, but resembles specially in the vertical chamber


----------



## chp (Nov 20, 2020)

View attachment 471720



Fueling Around said:


> Nice find.
> My neighbor has an old New Braunfels that is not identical, but resembles specially in the vertical chamber


Thanks for the information. I did some initial looking and it does look similar. I appreciate the lead!


----------



## bill1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Any of the Lang Gang want to chime in?  Looks a bit like a Lang to me.  
But you've restored it beautifully.  That's a lifetime gift for sure.  well done!!!


----------



## chp (Nov 20, 2020)

View attachment 471720



bill1 said:


> Any of the Lang Gang want to chime in?  Looks a bit like a Lang to me.
> But you've restored it beautifully.  That's a lifetime gift for sure.  well done!!!


Thank you! I forgot to mention a few items. It has a “12” welded into the end of the firebox. It also has a pair of hooks on the inside of the top of the vertical chamber. I assume for hanging meat?


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Any of the Lang Gang want to chime in?  Looks a bit like a Lang to me.
> But you've restored it beautifully.  That's a lifetime gift for sure.  well done!!!



It is Nothing like a Lang.

It's more like an original OK Joe, Horizon,  or Yoder.

ETA -Ooops, I 'bout forgot about Lyfetime(sp?).


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 21, 2020)

Just saw this on Craig's List. Looks pretty similar









						Lil' Smokey Grill - sporting goods - by owner - sale
					

Smoker for sale. Good condition, works great. Needing to downsize & want to give this to someone who'll appreciate this smoker.



					sanantonio.craigslist.org
				




Robert


----------



## chp (Nov 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Just saw this on Craig's List. Looks pretty similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s pretty much it! The original handles were that same design. Thanks for the information.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 21, 2020)

chp said:


> That’s pretty much it! The original handles were that same design. Thanks for the information



More than welcome. I was just scrolling through Craig's List after seeing your post, saw this, and thought it looked similar. Went back and forth between the sites a few times and realized it was pretty much identical. Odd how the timing worked out. I only check for smokers on Craig's List every couple months and decided to check this morning.

Robert


----------



## bill1 (Nov 21, 2020)

It's a find of a Lyfetyme. 

Seriously, you might want to contact them requesting decals/plates.  
https://www.lyfetyme.com/contact-us/ 
Worse thing they could do is want to charge you for them.  And they might see it as good advertising to have a nicely restored one like this proudly wearing their badge since it supports their "Our name says it all" slogan.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Never hurts to read up on the family biz before contacting Marsha: 




__





						History – Lyfe Tyme, Inc.
					

Lyfe Tyme BBQ Pits are Developed in Texas, Made in Texas.




					www.lyfetyme.com


----------



## AllenRR (Nov 21, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice find.
> My neighbor has an old New Braunfels that is not identical, but resembles specially in the vertical chamber


I was thinking the same thing.


----------

